# Opinion on hiding small pets from landlords?



## Animal12345 (Nov 20, 2019)

So before I moved I used to have a couple of small pets who I loved and unfortuantly they passed away. I really would like to get another pet but I doubt my landlord will let me have one since my current house I rent.

Would it be possible to hide a small rodent without him finding out
. They do often do spot checks but don’t always enter bedroom and sometimes when we’re out, sometimes does and sometimes doesn’t and if it’s possible what’s your advice and how do you cover up the noise without it causing harm to the animal if there was to be a spot check.

I don’t really see what damage a pet rat, mice, hamster, rabbit, Guinea pig etc can do especially if there are no cords in the room.  Also in my experience rats or mice are probably the quietist rodents and I understand they are some of species that have to be kept in pairs right? 
Has anyone hidden their pet from their landlord and if so did he not find out or what happened if he did find out?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I would not jeopardise your tenancy by hiding animals from your landlord, I see far too many adverts for animals being rehomed because the landlord hasn't given permission for them to be there.

I would ask him, & perhaps offer some additional damage deposit, but if the answer is still no then I would leave it at that.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Why not just mention it.

A landlord can ask if you have pets before you move in (and obviously make a decision on whether to rent to you based on that) but once you are in, if you ask to have one, the landlord needs a good reason to not let you under the consumer rights act I believe.

As a landlord, if someone asked me to keep something in a cage I would consider it. The only problem I could see is if they were let out and nibbled things they shouldn't.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’d ask the Landlord but if the answer is no then I’d respect that tbh

It’s their property, after all - not yours and you have accepted and signed a contract.

If the boot was on the other foot, how would you feel?


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

I would not be happy at all if my landlord did spot checks without prior arrangement, and certainly not to enter when I wasn’t there.........

I think it’s perfectly reasonable for a landlord to inspect but only with prior arrangement.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Kittynanna said:


> I would not be happy at all if my landlord did spot checks without prior arrangement, and certainly not to enter when I wasn't there.........
> 
> I think it's perfectly reasonable for a landlord to inspect but only with prior arrangement.


You're not allowed to do either of the things in your first sentence, it breaks the contract. I didn't read that bit in the OP.

I have to give 24 hours notice.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

I have never had a landlord have a problem with my hamsters, I have also never asked permission but I really can't in good conscience advise anyone to do that. I have always been secure enough that I have had other options if a landlord kicks up a stink. In one case I was depressed and really not thinking straight and in another I had to unexpectedly take back a hamster I had left with someone else (relationship breakdown) as they were no longer really happy taking care of her in her old age. 

In both cases the landlord either didn't notice or didn't care, but I got VERY lucky but that's not a risk you should take. Also don't think a tiny rodent can't do any damage, one of my syrian girls absolutely trashed a carpet and the bottom of one of my mum's doors and none of the table legs in my room now are un-nibbled. They won't tear a sofa to pieces like a bored dog but they can chew a hole through pretty much anything.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

One of my pet rats nibbled a number of holes in my leather sofa while she was “hiding” behind a cushion during free ranging 

If you’re in furnished accommodation that could be an issue.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

For two years we rented out my fathers house when he went into care. On the advice of the company that dealt with the rental we did not allow any pets. The couple that rented the house for the two years eventually bought it when my dad died and invited us around a few months later. Once the house was theirs they decided to get a dog, something they had really wanted to do but hadn’t liked to whilst they were renting. As we had got on so well with them during the time they were renting I would have been happy for them to get a dog if they had asked, my only proviso would have been for any damage to be repaired or renewed. Had they got a pet without asking I would have been really angry.

Perhaps you should ask your landlord if you could have a small furry and promise faithfully to sort out any damage it might do.


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

It doesn't hurt to ask!

You don't want to get a pet and then find yourself in the predicament of having to find it a new home or even having to find yourself a new home !

When I moved into the property I live in now (which is rented) we wasn't allowed dogs. The landlord was fine with the hedgehogs, lizard and parrot. After a year of being here, we asked and we now have 2 dogs !


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2019)

I think my landlord would welcome any pets that would cause minor damage - great money making scheme! Tbh, if he said no, then I wouldn't risk it. And your landlord seems shifty anyway, so would no doubt find problems and loopholes with everything


----------

